# Aus PR Visa Payment Methods



## hardikgb (May 19, 2011)

Hi,

I want to know the methods by which I can pay for 175 Skilled Visa Fees. My consultant is asking me to transfer 1,24,000 INR in his bank account and then he will pay the same to Australian High Commission. Can I pay this fees by Demand Draft. If yes, then in whose name do i need to take out the draft. 
Secondly, I saw on some website that the fees of AUS PR visa in INR is 1,18,000 valid till 30th June 2011. Is that correct ?

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it depends on the exchange rate, you have to check with the bank for current exchange rate for AUD. i think the fee is 2,550 AUD (someone correct me if i'm wrong), if I take teh exchange rate of 48INR/1AUD it comes to 1,22,400 INR.
You can check the link below for further details
How to Pay


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

The fee is AU$ 2,575

Payment is not usually made to the Australian high commission...it's made directly to DIAC through a demand draft/credit card. 175 visas are processed by ASPC or BSPC (Adelaide and Brisbane respectively), not the aus high commission.


Check if your agent is taking INR from you and then changing them a draft to pay to DIAC...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Actually it is like this:

If you pay electronically, you can lodge an internet based application and your card will be directly charged and the money transfered to the appropriate authority.

If not, OR if you do have a credit card but still want to lodge a paper based application *NOT RECOMMENDED* you:

1. Write the credit card information on the form.
OR
2. Write the cheque information where the cheque is drawn on an Australian bank. Of course the cheque itself has to be included with the application.
OR
3. Write the money order/international money order information which are payable at an Australian bank. Of course the money order/internation money order has to be included with the application.
OR
4. You send a demand draft to the Australian high commission for your country. The amount of money DOES NOT depend on the current exchange rate but is rather available from the DIAC website. The Australian high commission returns a receipt to you and you include the information of this receipt in the form. Of course you have to include this receipt with the application.

*NOTE* For 1-4 above remember to keep a photocopy for your own reference.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Ausimmi for the input....I wasn't aware of overseas australian embassies taking VAC charges


----------



## hardikgb (May 19, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Actually it is like this:
> 
> If you pay electronically, you can lodge an internet based application and your card will be directly charged and the money transfered to the appropriate authority.
> 
> ...




Thank you very much AUSIMMI !!!!


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

hardikgb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know the methods by which I can pay for 175 Skilled Visa Fees. My consultant is asking me to transfer 1,24,000 INR in his bank account and then he will pay the same to Australian High Commission. Can I pay this fees by Demand Draft. If yes, then in whose name do i need to take out the draft.
> Secondly, I saw on some website that the fees of AUS PR visa in INR is 1,18,000 valid till 30th June 2011. Is that correct ?
> ...


I am also a paper based applicant and sent the DD directly in favour of DIAC with my application


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

Hi,

As per DIAC for online application it should be Credit Card. Can we use Visa Debit Card? Have any body used VISA Debit this for payment ?


----------



## Julie1789 (Aug 11, 2012)

admalik said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per DIAC for online application it should be Credit Card. Can we use Visa Debit Card? Have any body used VISA Debit this for payment ?


I have the same problem. I have had a friend of mine in australia pay instead me. but I have doubt to send money to him .as DIAC might not accept DEBIT card


----------



## rose5 (Jul 13, 2013)

*debit card payment for online application???*

Just had a small query regarding the payment option...when I checked the DIAC site it says it accept payment of online applications from:
•MasterCard 
•VISA
•American Express
•Diners Club
•JCB 
•BPAY using your Australian telephone or Internet banking service.

Now I have a debit card which has the mastercard logo on it.....Can it be used for payment???has anyone tried paying the fees with a debit card having any of the above networks???have any of you guys faced any issues with it??

Also apart form this is there any other way of paying for the fees like a demand draft??


----------



## ambujj (Sep 2, 2014)

rose5 said:


> Just had a small query regarding the payment option...when I checked the DIAC site it says it accept payment of online applications from:
> •MasterCard
> •VISA
> •American Express
> ...


I have exact same query on using International Debit Card for fee payment. I Don't have Credit Card with high limit. Rose5, What was the outcome to your query? Pls suggest urgently. Thanks!


----------

